

6-year vesting - nivi
http://venturehacks.com/articles/6-year-vesting

======
johnny99
This violates the five-year rule, so if I was ever in a position to consider
something like it, I wouldn't.

Whenever anyone, in any field, posits anything on a greater than five-year
timeline, it is more than likely bunk. An engineering feat, economic
projections, anything. It's not necessarily the thing being projected that's
bunk, but the projection itself--past five years it's pure speculation, and
you probably have no idea. Six-years? You might as well say twenty years, or
two weeks. My assumption isn't that you're in it for the long haul, it's that
you can't do projections. Which is troublesome in the case of options, the
point of which is to have an upside. If a company isn't targeting some kind of
material upside within five years, I don't know why they're issuing options at
all--just pay people better, and/or let the mission be its own reward.

I know there are instances where the five year rule doesn't apply, but it
serves well as basic test for what to take seriously.

------
carbocation
> The clock on long-term capital gains starts today.

The clock on long-term capital gains starts from the date of _exercise_ of the
options, not from when they are awarded or when they vest.

~~~
nivi
Yes, thanks and fixed. :-)

------
jkaljundi
Smart. I like it. Very European, having a long-term view.

